# Gnome und KDE installation

## TecFader

Hi@all

Hab mir gestern Nacht mal die Gentoo Dest aufgespielt. Lief auch eigentlich gut

hab keine Probleme gehabt!

dann woolte ich mir Gnome aufspeilen und mit startx starten

aver dann kam dieser Fehler

```

hostname Hast name Lookup failure

X: error while loading shared Libraritis: libz.so.1: cannot open shared objekt

file: No such file or directory

giving up.

xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to conect X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3): server error.

```

dann versuchte ich KDE (ohne Gnome zu Deinstallieren)

und es kam der gleiche fehler!!

ich habe die USE Flags einmal auf -gnome, einmal auf -kde und einmal gnome kde gestellt um zu testen!

und die XSESSION einmal auf gnome dann auf kde und kde-3.3.2 gestellt

die datei .xinitrc liegt auch im /Home  (natürlich immer auf den WM eingestellt)

ich habe die beiden Installation mit emerge --usepkgonly ausgeführt

(und auch alle anderen installations schritte beachtet)

Ich weis nicht woran es liegt ich vermute das fehlen von libz.so.1!!!!

vieleicht kann mir ja einer helfen

MFG

Daniel

----------

## SinoTech

Also zunächst einmal funktioniert das mergen mit dem Flag "--usepkgonly" nur dann, wenn man die binarys schon hat (Also zuvor schonmal gemerged oder von einem Freund). Wäre also möglich das dir ein binary gefehlt hat und der merge deswegen fehlgeschlagen ist !? (Einen Fehlschlag sollte man allerdings an der Ausgabe von "emerge" erkennen  :Very Happy: )

"zlib.so.1" ist im Packet "sys-libs/zlib" enthalten. Also führe mal ein

```

$ emerge zlib

```

aus und hoffe das es das einzige war was dir gefehlt hat  :Wink: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## TecFader

Ja das Packet (Gnome und KDE)

hab ich auf der Packages CD

und emerge zlib geht nich ich bin leider noch nich mit dem Rechner Online

keine ahnung warum adsl-setup lies sich nicht ausführen (auf der LiveCD ging es aber)

und wenn ich emerge --usepkgonly zlib mache sagt der mir

```

!!! There are no Packges avaible to satisfy : "zlib"

!!! Either add a suitable binary package or Compile from an ebuild.

```

keine ahnung warum emerge das Palet nich findet ich 

das cdrom und /mnt/cdrom gemounted

und den export befehl ausgeführt

----------

## SinoTech

Naja, aus Platzgründen sind natürlich nicht alle Packete als binary auf der Package CD enthalten (Sonst bräuchte man mehrere CD's wenn nicht sogar mehrere DVD's). Evtl. kann man die "zlib" Bibliothek auch irgendwo anders herbekommen ... aber wüsste jetzt nicht durch welches Packet  :Sad: .

Mit dem DSL Zeug kann ich dir leider auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich das noch nie einrichten musste (Habe einen Router mit DHCP  :Very Happy:  ). Wie auch immer such mal ein bisschen im Forum (Solche Themen wurden mit Sicherheit schon X-mal durchgekaut) oder schau im gentoo-wiki (Da könntest du auch Hilfe finden).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## bmuskalla

naja, kannst eigentlich von der livecd booten, online gehn, in deine env chrooten und dort deine benötigten packages emergen

----------

## psyqil

 *TecFader wrote:*   

> keine ahnung warum adsl-setup lies sich nicht ausführen (auf der LiveCD ging es aber)

 rp-pppoe hast Du an Bord?

----------

## TecFader

mmm Internetkramm hab ich noch nichts installiert

(weis auch noch nicht wies geht)  und ja die Nertzwerkate ist Onboard und mit dem DSL Modem verbunden

----------

## _hephaistos_

wegen deinem x problem - das scheint ja noch nicht gelöst zu sein:

führ: xorgcfg (NICHT xorgconfig) aus - dass sollte dir eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf erstellen und X (kde, gnome etc) sollte starten

hth

cheers

----------

## SinoTech

Hiho psyqil  :Very Happy: . 

@ _hephaistos_ Ihm fehlt das Packet "sys-libs/zlib" und das wird durch "xorgcfg" wohl nicht installiert  :Sad: .

Also erstmal sehen das die Internetverbindung funktioniert, danach die restlichen Probleme beheben.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## _hephaistos_

najo, vorausschauend hab ich das gemeint  :Smile:  (ja, ich hab nicht genau gelesen - shut up)

wenn er sagt ich hab x und gnome emerged, dann mein ich, dass auch xorgcfg hilft.

keine sorge. freitag bis sonntag habt ihr eure ruhe vor mir  :Smile:  (=> gentootreffen)

cheers

//EDIT [OT]: na - was los? SinoTech & psyqil gar nicht am gentootreffen?

----------

## TecFader

joo  hab versucht mein i-net einzurichten aber ohne erfolg  :Sad: 

das hab ich probiert

```

adsl-setup

```

aber der sagt das es nicht installiert ist was nun??

mit emerge adsl oder emerge --usepkgonly adsl gehts nich:-(

hat jemand nee Idee

----------

## psyqil

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *TecFader wrote:*   keine ahnung warum adsl-setup lies sich nicht ausführen (auf der LiveCD ging es aber) rp-pppoe hast Du an Bord?

 

```
emerge rp-pppoe
```

Edit: Steht auch in der Anleitung: 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9#doc_chap6

-- 

Hallo, Sino!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

@ TecFader

Da mit Hilfe der LiveCD anscheinend auch dein Internet funktioniert hat (So habe ich es zumindest verstanden), nimm doch einfach die um das restliche Zeug zu emergen:

1. Boote mit der LiveCD

2. mounte deine Partitionen

3. chroot in dein System

4. Emerge was du brauchst (rp-pppoe, ...)

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> keine sorge. freitag bis sonntag habt ihr eure ruhe vor mir  (=> gentootreffen) 
> 
> 

 

War ja auch nicht bös gemeint  :Smile: 

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //EDIT [OT]: na - was los? SinoTech & psyqil gar nicht am gentootreffen?
> 
> 

 

Nope  :Sad:  ... bin grad teirisch im Klausurenstress  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Nope  ... bin grad teirisch im Klausurenstress 

 

is zwar OT usw (aber ich glaub es wird mich keiner bannen) - soweit mich der routenplaner nicht belügt sind das "nur" 40KM  :Smile:  (ich fahr ja ca. 16x so weit) -> dh: wenn du am samstagabend oder so mal genug vom lernen hast, dann schau doch vorbei (spendier dir auch ein bier - oder zwei  :Smile: )

ciao

----------

## TecFader

i-net hab ich jetzt und emerge zlib erfolgreich ausgeführt doch kann ich mich immer noch nicht bei Gnome oder KDE einloggen

wie kann ich KDE und GNOME wieder deinstallieren um die Installation noch mal Online zu machen

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, dann probier jetzt mal xorgcfg (endlich :I)

deinstallieren sollte nichts bringen, da dein xserver soweit ich mir vorstellen kann, noch nicht läuft

hth,

ciao

----------

## SinoTech

@ _hephaistos_

Hmm .. naja, 40 km bin ich mir nicht sicher. "www.deutsch-bahn.de" hat mir 5 Std. Fahrtzeit ausgerechnet  :Wink:  ... aber evtl. habe ich nach 4 Bier auch was falsches eingegeben  :Very Happy: . Eine Abwechselung wär auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt. Habe irgendwie einen ganz schönen Durchhänger  :Sad: .

@ TecFader

Glaube nicht das eine Online-Installation viel ändert, schließlich sind die Binaries am Schluß ziemlich gleich  :Wink: . Am besten postest du uns mal die Fehlermeldung.

Mfg

Sino

@ EDIT:

Zu spät  :Wink: Last edited by SinoTech on Wed Aug 10, 2005 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TecFader

dann sagt der libncurses.so.5 fehlt mir  :Crying or Very sad: 

das kans doch nicht sein oder. ich hab bestimmt irgendwas vergessen aber was??

kannste mir vieleicht trotzdem sagen wie ich es wieder runterschmeisse??

ich wills ma testen! :Very Happy: 

und hir noch mar der fehler

```

hostname Hast name Lookup failure 

X: error while loading shared Libraritis: libz.so.1: cannot open shared objekt 

file: No such file or directory 

giving up. 

xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to conect X server 

xinit: No such process (errno 3): server error. 

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

bitte, aber tu es nicht - das emergen dauert ja ewig und es wird WIRKLICH NICHTS bringen!

emerge -C ist dein freund

warum gehen dir eigentlich so "basic" sachen ab.

hast du etwa emerge -e system nicht ordentlich ausgeführt?

cheers

----------

## SinoTech

1. Deinstallieren tust du mit ...

```

$ emerge unmerge Packetname

```

Das er eine Fehlermeldung gibt wenn "ncurses" fehlt ist aber normal da es eine Abhängigkeit von "xorg-x11" ist (Und das wiederum wird benötigt um "kde" oder "gnome" zu starten). Probier einfach mal ein

```

$ emerge -uD xorg-x11

```

Mfg

Sino

@ EDIT

Argh ... schon wieder zu spät  :Wink: Last edited by SinoTech on Wed Aug 10, 2005 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

naja, das ist ja arg strange, da xorg ja als abhängigkeit von div. windowmanagern installiert werden sollte

----------

## psyqil

Ich bin ja mehr ein Freund von "X -configure"...  :Razz: 

Edit:  :Shocked:  Aaargh! Viel zu spät!  :Embarassed: 

Was das Treffen angeht, ich bin leider lokal schon in Anspruch genommen... (Obwohl ich Riesenlust hätte. Vielleicht Später am Samstagabend? Mal sehen. 90km sind ja auch nicht der Rede wert. Brauch ich eigentlich ein eigenes Zelt? Ich schau doch noch mal auf die offizielle Seite!  :Very Happy: )Last edited by psyqil on Wed Aug 10, 2005 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Linuxpeter

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob er noch keinen Blick in die Gentoo-Dokumentation geworfen hat.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> naja, das ist ja arg strange, da xorg ja als abhängigkeit von div. windowmanagern installiert werden sollte

 

Ist ja installiert, nur dessen Abhängigkeiten anscheinend nicht !?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Was das Treffen angeht, ich bin leider lokal schon in Anspruch genommen... (Obwohl ich Riesenlust hätte. Vielleicht Später am Samstagabend?

 

ja - das wär sicher super!

in meinem zelt ist, soweit ich weiß, noch genug platz  :Smile: 

@sino: ich denke wir beide wissen, dass emerge xorg-x11 ALLE abhängigkeiten von xorg installieren SOLLTE - was es anscheinend nicht getan hat oder falsch angewandt wurde...???

----------

## TecFader

Sorry das ich so "einfache" fragen stelle aber ich hab mich genau an die Inst-anletung hir gehalten und laut der

nur noch startx und leuft! und auserdem weis ich noch nicht soviel über gentoo

bin erst im 2 Semster und da haben wir grad die grundlagen (ls,mkdir,rm,grep,find,cc usw) durch

mit Paket-Managment systemen wie Portage haben ich noch nicht so Sory  :Very Happy: 

ich glaube langsam das trotz Ableitung irgendwie was schief gelaufen ist

ich Habe das Stage3 archive benutzt (vieleicht hilfts ja)

und noch meine /etc/make.conf und rc.conf

```

CFLAGS="-02"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFFFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="gnome gtk qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

LINGUAS="de"

```

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"  bzw "gdm"

XSESSION="kde-3.3.2" bzw kde oder gnome

```

[/quote]

----------

## SinoTech

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   Was das Treffen angeht, ich bin leider lokal schon in Anspruch genommen... (Obwohl ich Riesenlust hätte. Vielleicht Später am Samstagabend? 
> 
> ja - das wär sicher super!
> 
> in meinem zelt ist, soweit ich weiß, noch genug platz 
> ...

 

Jep, wissen wir (anscheinend  :Wink: ) beide. Ein "emerge -uD xorg-x11" sollte doch nun eigentlich die fehelenden Abhängigkeiten installieren (Ohne nochmals "xorg-x11" neu zu installieren) oder  (Habe darauf noch nie wirklich geachtet) ?

 *TecFader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bin erst im 2 Semster und da haben wir grad die grundlagen (ls,mkdir,rm,grep,find,cc usw) durch
> 
> mit Paket-Managment systemen wie Portage haben ich noch nicht so Sory 
> ...

 

Tja, daran wirds liegen. Habe dafür 6 Semester studiert  :Wink:  (Und hoffentlich bald fertig). Naja, viel falsch machen kann man dabei eigentlich nicht. Wenn was fehlt wird es nach installiert ... und fertig  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## TecFader

mmmhh wollte ja nicht eure Zeit Rauben:cry:

und ja die Docu kan ich dir vorsingen8)

aber den teil mit den X sachen leider nich  :Embarassed:  Sorry

wollte mal Loswerden wie hammer korrekt ich das von euch finde das ihr euch meiner unwissenheit annimmt:lol:

so ich steck jetzt das Kabel wieder um und teste mal wie das mit X so leuft

wenn ich nochma auf probleme stosse.... dann meld ich mich noch ma8)

ansonste Ciao und viel spass auf dem gentoo treff!!!!!!!!

@SinoTech wo warste Studieren??? nicht etwa beim B.I.B

----------

## SinoTech

1. Habe mich am Anfang genauso dumm angestellt (Hatte mir letztens zum Spaß sogar noch meine ersten Postings rausgesucht  :Very Happy:  ... zum schreien hehe)

2. Ich war nicht studieren sondern bin noch dabei  :Wink:  (Praxisjahr fehlt mir noch und eine Handvoll Klausuren) an der HTW in Saarbrücken

Mfg

Sino

@ EDIT:

Mal zum Spaß  :Wink:  eines meiner ersten Postings (Seeeeehr schlechtes Deutsch  :Very Happy: )

Problem mit Testbildschirm

----------

## TecFader

Ich hab jetzt xorg-x11 drauf klapt aber immer noch nich?? woran liegst

und xorgcfg get immer noch nich

@sino was fürne fachrichtung machste eigentlich??? Bei mir ist Webdesigne

----------

## SinoTech

 *TecFader wrote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt xorg-x11 drauf klapt aber immer noch nich?? woran liegst
> 
> und xorgcfg get immer noch nich
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Naja, eine Fehlermeldung bräuchten wir dann aber schon noch  :Wink: .

 *TecFader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> @sino was fürne fachrichtung machste eigentlich??? Bei mir ist Webdesigne

 

Praktische Informatik

Mfg

Sino

----------

## psyqil

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> in meinem zelt ist, soweit ich weiß, noch genug platz 

 Da nagel' ich Dich jetzt mal drauf fest und werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Fahrrad auftauchen. Wünscht mir Glück!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

